# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  بـيتـزا صغيرهـ من بيتنـآا..]

## شذى الزهراء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ..
صبــــــــــآح ومســــــــــــآء الفل ..

اقدمـ لكمـ بيتزاا شهيه وخفيفه من تحت ديآات آختي ،،


العجينة ...والطريقه ...
عجينة العشر دقائق ،،
* نمحور العجينة ونقطعها صغار ع الحجم المرغوب فيه .
بعدين ندهن القطع بالصلصل ونوضع عليه مكونات البيتزا من فليفله وطماطم وجبنه مبشوره وزيتون ...
ندخلها الفرن لين تتحمر (اني معرف للفرن كم المده .. :embarrest: 
وتكون طريه وحلووه ..
نطلعها من الفرن وتكون مثل هييييك ،،،




وفعلاً طلعت لذييييييذه بجد..
اتمنى عجبكم طبقي لليوم ...
دمتمــ بوود..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد* 
*بيتزا ولا احلى* 
*شوقتيني اسويها مره ثانيه ..>>امس مسويتنها*  
*يسلموا على التحسييييييييييييييييييييره اللذيذه من الصبح*  
*سلمي على اختك غناتي شذاوي وقولي ليها تسلم يمناك على البيزا الشهيه* 

*على قلوب الا اكلوها ألف عافيه*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اممممممممم لذيذه 
بس الحمدلله اني اكلت الليله كان الحين رحت فيهاههههه
عليكم بالف عافيـــــهـ
نعمة دايمه بحق محمد وآله
سلمت يمنيك
موفقه لكل خر وصلاح
دمتي بود

----------


## ملكه القلوب

يم يم يم  :wacko: 

سلمت دياااااااات الله سوتها 

بيتزأ لذيذهـ

بالعااااااااافيهـ على قلوبكم

وتسلم اللي صورتها 

يعطيك الف عاااااااااافيه ياشذاوي

ودي لكِ

----------


## ليلاس



----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،*

*تسلم الإيدين شذووي على الطرح :)*

*عليكم بآإلف عآإفيه ..*

*ربي يعطيش آلف عآإفيه ،*

*لآخلآ ولآعدم*

*تحيآإتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد* 
> 
> *بيتزا ولا احلى* 
> *شوقتيني اسويها مره ثانيه ..>>امس مسويتنها*  
> *يسلموا على التحسييييييييييييييييييييره اللذيذه من الصبح*  
> *سلمي على اختك غناتي شذاوي وقولي ليها تسلم يمناك على البيزا الشهيه*  
> 
> *على قلوب الا اكلوها ألف عافيه*



 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
وانتي بعد حسرتيييني ع بيتزا من تحت يدش
متى ناويه العزوووووومه :wink:  :embarrest: 
تسلميييين ورده ع عبق تواجدكِ
لاتحرميني طلتك بمووضوعاااتي
دمتي بخير
تحيتي ...

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> اممممممممم لذيذه 
> بس الحمدلله اني اكلت الليله كان الحين رحت فيهاههههه
> عليكم بالف عافيـــــهـ
> نعمة دايمه بحق محمد وآله
> سلمت يمنيك
> موفقه لكل خر وصلاح
> دمتي بود



الله يعاافيج دموووووووعه
وعوااافي عليج بيتزا من يدش رووعه بعد
بس ماذووقتيني ياها :sad2:  :noworry: 
مشكووورة ع حضوركِ الغاالي
لاعدم من المرور هنا
تحيآاتي

----------


## همس الصمت

الله الله على التحسير من الصبح
وعلى البيتزا الزيزة
احبها بس ماحب اسويها
احسها موحلوة من دياتي
احب اشتريها جاهزة ومو من اي محل محلات محددة
واحبها من تحت ديات اختي تسويها مرة عذاب
ويالله شذوي ذوقيني حقتكم بشوف عدله لو لا خخخخ
خلاص انتظر قريب تعزميني 
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
والله يسلم دياتها اوخيتك ..
وموفقين لكل خير ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> يم يم يم 
> 
> سلمت دياااااااات الله سوتها  
> بيتزأ لذيذهـ 
> بالعااااااااافيهـ على قلوبكم 
> وتسلم اللي صورتها  
> يعطيك الف عاااااااااافيه ياشذاوي 
> ودي لكِ



ملكة القلوب ..
ربي يسلمش ويعااافيش غناتي
مشكوورة كتير ع الطله الجمييله
وحياش اي وقت لش احلى بيتتززا
ماانحرم توااصلش الطيب
تحيااتي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> 



 
يعاافيكِ ربي ليلاس 
وشكرا لمروركِ العذب
تحيااتي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *مرآإحب ،* 
> *تسلم الإيدين شذووي على الطرح :)* 
> *عليكم بآإلف عآإفيه ..* 
> *ربي يعطيش آلف عآإفيه ،* 
> *لآخلآ ولآعدم* 
> 
> *تحيآإتي*



 
آهلا ملامح
يسلمكِ ربي ع حضورك الجميل
لاخلا من تواصلك
دمتي بووود

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> الله الله على التحسير من الصبح
> 
> وعلى البيتزا الزيزة
> احبها بس ماحب اسويها
> احسها موحلوة من دياتي
> احب اشتريها جاهزة ومو من اي محل محلات محددة
> واحبها من تحت ديات اختي تسويها مرة عذاب
> ويالله شذوي ذوقيني حقتكم بشوف عدله لو لا خخخخ
> خلاص انتظر قريب تعزميني 
> ...



 
خلاص هموووس غناتي شوفي لك يوم وتعالي لك احلى بيتزااا :embarrest:  :wink: 
تسلمييين ع روووعة حضووركِ بصفحتي
والله يسلم عمركِ وعمر حبايبكِ
وماانحرم من هيييك تواصل راقي
دمتي بحمى المولى
ودي ..

----------


## حساسه بزياده

ميني بيتزا حلوه
أحسن من الضخمه 
بس هيك يبي لها واحد رآآآآآآيق حدو 

استخدمتي عجينة العشر دقائق بس بسالش عن إنطباعك عنها 
لأني بصراحه شفتها بس مو عاجبتني 
بس أختي كله تسألني عنها 
شكلها مغرمه بيها واني أعترض وبشده لأن مو داخله مزاجي 
أقول لها بتسويها على مسؤليتش أما اني ماراح أجربها أبــــــــــــداً

أعتذر على الإطاله وتقبلي كلامي
ودمتي بسلام

----------


## شذى الزهراء

حساسة ..
شكرا ع مرورك الطيب
تحيااتي

----------


## النظره البريئه

اشتهيتها بقوه ..
اموت على شيء اسمه بيتزااااا ..
تسلم دياتك ع الطريقه ..
وعوافي على قلوبكم ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* النظرة البريئة ..*
*شكرا لروعة تواجدكِ بصفحااتي*
*لاخلا من مروركِ خيه*
*تحياتي*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

*هلا والله بالطش والرش والبيتزا الحلوه*
*هههههههههههههه*
*كيفك شذواي والله لك وحشه حبيبتي*
*تسلم يمناك على البيتزا الشهية*
*وربي يعطيكِ ألف عافيه*
*ولا حرمنااا الله جديدك*
*كل المودة والتوفيق*











*أمنيات*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*امنياات ..*
*ياهلا فيكِ غناتي*
*وانتي لكِ وحشه اكثر*
*تسلميين ع روعة التواجد*
*ربي مايحرمني تواصلكِ الحلو*
*دمتي بسعاده*

----------

